# first time hooked



## bullardsls1 (Aug 28, 2011)

took my uncle out for his first time ever bowfishing and had a good time  it was a bad night in my book due to the hydrilla everywhere but still had fun . he ended up getting about 10 dink gar and i let him do a follow up shot on these 2 .I let my uncle hold up the fish  he is a lil shorter than me so it made it look big 






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Bowfisher (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice!  Good shooting guys!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice, figured everyone had about quit shooting in this heat


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 28, 2011)

*heat*



j_seph said:


> Nice, figured everyone had about quit shooting in this heat



its nice having the lake all to yourself lol . i am trying to learn new  spots and its helping me  out i have been maybe 10 times this year in the hot heat and i have seen maybe 3 to 4 boats total . The carp are hard to get on with all the hydrilla and belive it or not the gar is slowing down on movement . its about time to hang it up untill a few frost but the shad still follow the boat . when i first started i could not hit a shad to save my life and now they start to fill the dead well just as fast as the dink gar .


----------



## castandblast (Aug 29, 2011)

dang chris, save some of those grassies for me man! Congrats.


----------



## rum3002576 (Aug 29, 2011)

nice fish


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 29, 2011)

*grassies*



castandblast said:


> dang chris, save some of those grassies for me man! Congrats.



There are a few left  lol I seen a  Monster it looked twice the size as the one we landed


----------

